# Barzellette



## Old manuele67 (8 Settembre 2006)

Scusate se la butto in......, ma pensavo per sdrammatizzare un pò.
Uno/a si scopre tradito/a legge i vari post, e pensa "ciapo su el coltel e li copo tutti e due". 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari legge qualche barzelletta a riguardo ci fa su una risata e ci ripensa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vediamo anche l'aspetto umoristico dei vari punti di vista traditori, traditrici e traditi, tradite.
Alla fine scriviamo un libro " le barzellette di tradimento.net" diventiamo tutti ricchi, ci sara chi comprerà gioielli per mogli ed amanti, chi regalerà una bella cravatta a loro e chi farà un bel viaggio per dimenticare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Partiamo con questa e poi avanti....

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: "Amore sono a Bolzano sotto zero e stò malissimo"
Lei "Io sono a Palermo  sopra uno e stò Benissimo!"














[/FONT]


----------



## Old ^roberta^ (9 Settembre 2006)

Marito e moglie sono nel letto di casa. Lui è commesso viaggiatore.

"Cara, ma perchè non mi dici mai quando hai un orgasmo?"
"Ma non hai idea di quanto costano le interurbane?!?"


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Settembre 2006)

carine ....  mi piacciono

Io purtroppo ho sempre fatto pietà a raccontarle, e scriverle sono certo che posso fare di peggio. Quindi vi risparmio le mie.


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Settembre 2006)

Ne ho una tutta mia e tratta da una storia vera, ? la mia appunto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_C?è il marito che torna a casa, alle 23 arriva un segnale tipo sms sul telefonino della moglie, ?. la moglie per raggiungere il cellulare fa un giro sulle pareti della stanza e poi prende il telefono e scappa in bagno._

_Il marito dopo 5 minuti si dice: ?forse forse  ?. c?è qualcosa che non quadra?_

Lo so faccio pietà in queste cose, ? però adesso ricordando la faccia da imbecille che avevo fatto ?. non posso non ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ....


----------



## Old manuele67 (11 Settembre 2006)

Una coppia festeggia i dieci anni di matrimonio con una cenetta speciale a lume di candela.
Ad un certo punto il marito fa alla moglie:
- Tesoro, ora che è così tanto che ci siamo sposati, dimmi la verità, mi hai tradito qualche volta?
- Ma caro, ti sembra il momento? Godiamoci la serata! - risponde la moglie.
Il marito insiste e la moglie confessa:
- Ti ho tradito tre volte, ma solo tre...
Il marito stupito:
- Quando?
- Beh, caro ti ricordi quando volevi metterti in proprio e avevi bisogno del mutuo? Prima non te lo volevano dare ma poi te l'ha portato a casa addirittura il direttore di banca...
- Grazie cara mi hai tradito per amore... se proprio fantastica!
Riprende la moglie:
- Poi ti ricordi quando volevi la casa al mare che non ce la volevano vendere per così poco e poi ci hanno fatto ancora lo sconto del 20%?
- Ma come posso ringraziarti. Non ho parole... E la terza?
La moglie allora:
- Ti ricordi quando ti sei candidato perché volevi fare il sindaco e ti mancavano 320 voti per vincere le elezioni?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2006)

carina!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Quindi la mia non è piaciuta a nessuno    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fa niente, ... infatti non le racconto mai


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2006)

Fa la tua non e' una barzalletta...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Fa la tua non e' una barzalletta...


Lo so carissima, ... però mi piaceva l'idea che lo fosse.

PS: adesso basta, sono più triste di prima. Ehm ... una risatina proprio non ti esce ... vabbè non insisto.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2006)

ok ma solo xche' vuoi essere manipolatore e la risatina ci scappa...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> ok ma solo xche' vuoi essere manipolatore e la risatina ci scappa...


Okeiiii adesso sono felice, ... anche strappata con forza ora sono contento  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: bastava poco in fondo. però aggiungo questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , eri tropo timida e capisco che in pubblico non sempre si è a proprio agio nel ridere a crepa pelle . Un po' troppo forzata così ? Ormai è andata ...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2006)

no non sono proprio timida...o meglio dipende ma in quel caso no...anzi c'e' chi dice che la mia risata e' contagiosa...sara'...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> no non sono proprio timida...o meglio dipende ma in quel caso no...anzi c'e' chi dice che la mia risata e' contagiosa...sara'...


Se dicono così significa che hai un bel sorriso, di solito è solo perchè si ha un bel sorriso e piace a molti che può essere contaggioso.

Non basta la risata, ... a meno che non hai colpi di risata folle.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2006)

credo che sia un po' tutt'e' due...il fatto e che lascio le persone spiazzate a causa della mia faccia da stronza...di consegueza le mie scemenze risultano anche piu' divertenti...

Questa e' la mia tattica...sfortunatamente dubito di poterla usare col calciatore...ma ho l'asso nella manica: mi piacciono le macchine e ho l'abbonamento a Top Gear (4 ruote)...
sono organizzata eh?!


----------



## Old auberose (13 Settembre 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_oZgo_llNy8


----------



## Old manuele67 (14 Settembre 2006)

*La statua*

Una donna è a letto con il suo amante, quando sente arrivare il marito. Mentre lui apre la porta, lei cosparge di vaselina l'amante e lo ricopre di borotalco, dicendogli di mettersi in un angolo e fare finta di essere una statua.
- Cos'è questo? - chiede il marito entrando in camera da letto.
- Oh, è solo una statua! I nostri vicini, i signori Rossi, hanno comprato una statua per la loro camera da letto, mi è piaciuta così tanto che anche io ne ho voluta una...
Nient'altro viene aggiunto sull'argomento statua, ed infine marito e moglie vanno a letto. Verso le due di notte il marito si alza, va in cucina e ritorna nella camera da letto con un panino ed un bicchiere di latte.
- Tieni! - dice alla "statua" - Mangia qualcosa... Io sono stato in quelle condizioni come un idiota per tre giorni dai signori Rossi e nessuno si è neanche preoccupato di portarmi un bicchiere d'acqua...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2006)

Ma dove le prendi...


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Settembre 2006)

*Manuele67*

Fortissima questa


----------



## Giuseppe (15 Settembre 2006)

Un camionista sta trasportando un carico di galline vive ed è accompagnato
dal suo pappagallo.

Caricata una bella autostoppista, alla prima occasione, le infila la mano in
mezzo alle gambe.
- MAIALE cosa fai? Come ti permetti....
-Senti bella qui funziona così: o me la dai o scendi...
Questa naturalmente scende e subito il pappagallo..
-MAIALE, MAIALE, MAIALE...
-Smettila o ti spenno.

Dopo un po' una seconda autostoppista viene caricata e si ritrova una mano
sulle tette
- BRUTTO STRO..O leva subito le mani...
-Senti bella qui funziona così: o me la dai o scendi...
Anche questa naturalmente scende e subito il pappagallo..
-BRUTTO STRO..O BRUTTO STRO..O BRUTTO STRO..O ..
Il camionista seccato lo prende e lo scaraventa in mezzo alle galline.

Trascorsi pochi minuti una volante della Polizia li ferma.
- E' lei che trasporta galline?
- Bè sì, perchè?
- Vorremmo sapere perchè le sta seminando in autostrada..
il camionista allibito si volta e sente il pappagallo..

-Senti bella qui funziona così: o me la dai o scendi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2006)

*..non è una barzelletta!!*

una mia amica ..che ha l'amante fisso da 16 anni..saputa la mia disavventura ha commentato...

L'ho sempre detto ..tu fatti l'amante..così quando scopri il tradimento di tuo marito (sicuro ..perché gli uomini tradiscono sempre!)...ti sei già portata avanti!!!


----------



## Old Misolidio (17 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> una mia amica ..che ha l'amante fisso da 16 anni..saputa la mia disavventura ha commentato...
> 
> L'ho sempre detto ..tu fatti l'amante..così quando scopri il tradimento di tuo marito (sicuro ..perché gli uomini tradiscono sempre!)...ti sei già portata avanti!!!


Eheheh... 
Un amante fisso da 16 anni? E' "amante" nel senso letterale della parola, probabilmente...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Settembre 2006)

E una mia collega che ne ha uno , di amante,da 20?

assolutamente parallelo al matrimonio.

E ha pure lo stesso nome.

E non è stato l'unico.


Boh.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> una mia amica ..che ha l'amante fisso da 16 anni..saputa la mia disavventura ha commentato...
> 
> L'ho sempre detto ..tu fatti l'amante..così quando scopri il tradimento di tuo marito (sicuro ..perché gli uomini tradiscono sempre!)...ti sei già portata avanti!!!


 
pero' è carina persa...


ma basta dare quelle capocciate dai....me te rovini!


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2006)

Una giovane coppia sull'orlo del divorzio visita un consulente matrimoniale. Questi chiede alla moglie quale sia il problema. E lei risponde: "Mio marito soffre di eiaculazione precoce". Allora il consulente matrimoniale si volta verso il marito e chiede: "E' cosi'?". Il marito replica: "Beh, non esattamente; e' lei che soffre, non io!".


----------



## Old manuele67 (21 Settembre 2006)

*a tal proposito*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> una mia amica ..che ha l'amante fisso da 16 anni..saputa la mia disavventura ha commentato...
> 
> L'ho sempre detto ..tu fatti l'amante..così quando scopri il tradimento di tuo marito (sicuro ..perché gli uomini tradiscono sempre!)...ti sei già portata avanti!!!


Una giovane mogliettina riceve in casa un carissimo amico del marito con il quale intrattiene una rovente relazione da qualche mese.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dopo aver fatto l'amore stanno chiacchierando abbracciati a letto quando suona il telefono. La donna risponde: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Ma sì, certo! Sono contenta per te... bene divertiti... davvero? Ma è grandioso! Ciao! Ciao!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Incuriosito l'amante che ha ascoltato solo parte della conversazione chiede:
- Chi era?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Oh... era mio marito dalla barca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- E cosa ti ha detto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Mi raccontava quanto si sta divertendo a pescare con te!


----------



## Old Misolidio (21 Settembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> E una mia collega che ne ha uno , di amante,da 20?
> 
> assolutamente parallelo al matrimonio.
> 
> E ha pure lo stesso nome.


Così non si sbaglia in momenti tòpici


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

Cosa dice un gay al conducente dell autobus?capo mi apri di dietro......!leone.


----------



## PEGASO (22 Settembre 2006)

La moglie è già a letto. Il marito arriva premuroso con un bicchiere d'acqua e una pastiglia bianca. 
"Caro, che cos'è?" 
E il marito: "Un'aspirina!" 
"Ma io non ho mica mal di testa?" 
"Bene, fregata!"


----------



## PEGASO (22 Settembre 2006)

Due amici sessantenni stanno parlando del più e del meno quando l'uno dice all'altro: 
"E delle nostre mogli che ne pensi?" 
"Che son come le scarpe, quando cominci a starci bene è ora di buttarle via!"


----------



## PEGASO (22 Settembre 2006)

Una coppia di anziani sta facendo un giro in campagna. La moglie è alla guida dell'auto e viene fermata della polizia stradale. 
Il poliziotto le dice "Signora, lo sa che sta andando troppo veloce?" 
E la donna, girandosi verso il marito: "Che cosa ha detto?" 
Il vecchietto urla: "Ha detto che hai superato il limite!". 
Poi il poliziotto le dice: "Posso vedere la sua patente, signora?" 
E la donna, girandosi verso il marito: "Che cosa ha detto?" 
Il vecchietto urla: "Ha detto che vuole vedere la patente!". 
Allora la donna gli porge la patente. 
Il poliziotto: "Ah, lei viene da Casalpusterlengo ... Ho passato un po' di mesi lì, avevo una ragazza noiosissima!" 
E la donna, girandosi verso il marito: "Che cosa ha detto?" 
Il vecchietto urla: "Ha detto che forse ti conosce!".


----------



## PEGASO (22 Settembre 2006)

Un tipo va a una festa e sente uno che dice alla moglie: "Mi passi lo zucchero, dolcezza?" e anche: "Mi passi il miele, zucchero?". 
Pensa: "Che bello!" e così la mattina dopo mentre sta facendo colazione con sua moglie le dice: "Mi passi la pancetta, maiala?"


----------



## MariLea (22 Settembre 2006)

"Le problematiche sono svariegate e bisogna fare basta di dare una 
botta alla botte e una botta alla moglie ubriaca." 

Palmiro Cangini, assessore di Roncofritto


----------



## MariLea (23 Settembre 2006)

Una donna sta facendo l'amore col suo amante quando all'improvviso e inaspettatamente rientra il marito dal viaggio. Allora la moglie dice all'amante di restare in piedi vicino al letto, immobile come una statua. Quando il marito entra in camera, chiede alla moglie: "Ehi, che ci fa quest'uomo nudo qui?". "Ma no, amore, ti sbagli, non è un uomo, è un robot dell'ultima generazione. E' fatto per soddisfare sessualmente ed è totalmente computerizzato. Guarda la pelle: è uguale a quella vera, è tutto curato nei dettagli, incluso il calore, prova, toccalo, toccalo. E' davvero una meraviglia della tecnologia". "Va bene, va bene, cara, però adesso ho voglia di fare l'amore". "Oh, tesoro, non è possibile, ho le mie cose". "Uff... d'accordo, allora vai a prepararmi qualcosa da mangiare". La donna va in cucina e il marito resta solo coll'amante, lo osserva attentamente e accidenti, sembra proprio vero. Allora pensa che se non può soddisfarsi con la moglie, può sempre farlo col robot. Lo prende, lo mette a 90 gradi e l'amante dice con voce robotica: "S-y-s-t-e-m E-r-r-o-r W-r-o-n-g- A-r-e-a". Il marito ha un gesto di stizza, poi dice: "Accidenti, beh, se non serve per me, allora tanto vale che lo butto dalla finestra". Lo prende di peso, apre la finestra, l'amante è già con la testa fuori, vede che è al ventesimo piano e dice: "S-y-s-t-e-m R-e-s-e-t P-l-e-a-s-e T-r-y A-g-a-i-n".


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

Un uomo e una donna che non si conoscevano, entrambi sposati, dividevano, 
da soli, lo stesso scompartimento sul vagone letto del treno. 
I due, molto stanchi, anche se con un po' di vergogna riescono a prendere 
sonno, lui nella cuccetta superiore e lei in quella inferiore, quando, 
all'una di notte, lui si sveglia, sporge la testa e svegliando la donna le 
dice: 
- Scusi se l'ho svegliata, ma potrebbe allungarmi un'altra coperta: sto 
morendo di freddo! 
E la donna, prontamente: 
- Sa, ho un'idea migliore: perché, solamente per stanotte, non facciamo 
finta di essere marito e moglie? 
- Stupendo!!! E' un idea eccellente!! - rispose l'uomo entusiasta. 
- Ottimo! Perché allora non te la prendi tu quella cazzo di coperta invece 
di svegliarmi, stronzo?!? 
Dopo un breve istante di silenzio... l'uomo scoreggiò.


----------



## MariLea (26 Settembre 2006)

*AGENZIA DI LOCAZIONE*

affittasi - vendesi appartamenti v.le Lecco n.69 00100 Chiavari. Egr. Sig. Tal dei Tali, ho l'onore d'informarla che posso mettere a sua disposizione l'appartamento sul davanti di una mia proprieta' molto carina che mi venne da mia madre. Un triangolo di fitta e ricciuta erbetta cresce attorno all'entrata principale, entrata che nel passato era molto stretta ma ora e' stata allargata ed ingrandita con molta pazienza e lavoro dal mio primo locatario tanto e' vero che oggi vi si accede con molta facilita'. Qualche inquilino ha trovato l'alloggio molto umido ma cio' non ha creato alcun danno anzi data la dolce temperatura che segna in stagione la rende molto apprezzato il godimento che ne deriva. Il solo inconveniente, se tale si puo' chiamare, la vicinanza della famiglia del sig. Marchese che una volta al mese viene a far visita. Detta proprieta' ha anche un piccolo ingresso sul di dietro nascosto da due rialzi di soffice terreno ma tengo a precisare che nessuno puo' entrare da quella parte. Per tale scopo sono stata costretta a sfrattare l'ultimo inquilino che si ostinava a volerla usare mentre io intendo usufruirne per mie necessita' personali. Ho avuto anche offerte di locazione mensili e a giornate che pero' ho rifiutato perche' non mi piace la gente di passaggio che non prende troppe precauzioni e si ritira con molte difficolta' cosicche' dopo qualche tempo ci si accorge di aver subito danni irreparabili. Desidero quindi trovare un inquilino raffinato e di buon gusto che sia in grado di innaffiare frequentemente l'erbetta e mantenere il mio appartamento in buon stato. Come vede la proprieta' ha pregi e sono persuasa che se verra' a trovarmi saro' ben lieta di conoscerla tanto piu' che sono pronta sul luogo per fargliela vedere e visitare in qualunque momento. Certa che non mi fara' torto ed in attesa di conoscerla personalmente distintamente la saluto: firmato: sig.ina Gustava Lupin


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2006)

*bellissima!*

ahahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## Kornut (26 Settembre 2006)

Una donna rientra a casa e trova il marito a letto con una bella e giovane 
ragazza. 

"Porco schifoso!" gli grida la donna, "Come hai potuto farmi questo, una 
moglie fedele, la madre dei tuoi figli! Ti lascio immediatamente, chiederò 
il divorzio!" 

E il marito: "Ehi un momento, lascia che almeno ti spieghi una cosa..." 
"Va bene, - dice lei - tanto queste saranno le tue ultime parole che 
ascolto..." 

Lui comincia: "Stavo entrando in macchina per venire a casa quando si è 
avvicinata questa ragazza e mi ha chiesto un passaggio. Sembrava smarrita, 
impaurita e indifesa: mi ha fatto compassione, così l´ho fatta salire in 
auto. Ho notato che era molto magra, mal vestita e assai sporca. 

Mi ha detto che non mangiava da tre giorni! Così, preso dalla compassione, 
l´ho portata a casa e le ho scaldato gli involtini di carne che avevo 
preparato per te ieri sera, quelli che non hai mangiato per timore di metter 
su peso. Beh, li ha divorati in un istante! 

Visto che era sporca l´ho invitata a farsi una doccia e mentre era in bagno 
ho visto che i suoi abiti erano lerci e pieni di buchi: li ho buttati via. 
Dal momento che aveva bisogno di vestirsi, le ho dato i tuoi jeans di Armani 
di qualche anno fa, che tu non metti più perché ti sono diventati stretti. 

Le ho dato anche l´intimo che avevo comprato per il tuo compleanno, ma che 
non indossi perché dici che ho cattivo gusto. 
Le ho dato anche quella camicetta sexy che mia sorella ti ha regalato a 
Natale ma che non metti per farle un dispetto, e anche quegli stivali che 
avevi preso in quella costosa boutique ma che non portavi perché in ufficio 
una ne aveva un paio uguali..." 

A questo punto l´uomo tira un lungo respiro e continua: "Mi era così grata 
per la mia comprensione e aiuto che mentre l´accompagnavo alla porta, mi 
si è rivolta in lacrime e mi ha chiesto: Non c´è qualcos'altro che tua 
moglie non usa più?


----------



## MariLea (26 Settembre 2006)

Visto che il numero di divorzi sta superando il numero di matrimoni e che il momento è manifestatamente più gioioso dell'errore che lo precede, moltissime ex-coppie festeggiano l'agognato momento con amici e ex-testimoni (gli untori del caso)... non può certo mancare la superba torta a tre piani:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2006)

Kornut ha detto:
			
		

> Una donna rientra a casa e trova il marito a letto con una bella e giovane
> ragazza.
> 
> "Porco schifoso!" gli grida la donna, "Come hai potuto farmi questo, una
> ...


 
La conoscevo..ma è la migliore!


----------



## Giuseppe (27 Settembre 2006)

In una fredda sera di dicembre una ragazza sta per buttarsi dal ponte.
Ad un tratto sente una mano che la trattiene e la salva proprio un attimo prima di lanciarsi nel vuoto.
E' babbo Natale che le dice: "Piccola, dolce fanciulla, cosa stai facendo?"
- "Sono disperata: il mio capo mi ha licenziato e per di più appena uscita dall'ufficio mi sono accorta che mi hanno rubato la macchina che sto pagando a rate e in più tornata a casa ho trovato un bigliettino di mio marito che mi diceva di essere scappato con la mia migliore amica..."
- "Coraggio, vedrai che tutto si sistemerà, te lo prometto. Corri a casa, troverai la tua macchina parcheggiata lì davanti che ti aspetta. Stasera stessa il tuo uomo tornerà da te implorandoti di perdonarlo e il tuo capo ti telefonerà per scusarsi e riassumerti con un aumento di stipendio. E' il mio regalo di Natale"
- "oh che meraviglia grazie, grazie ...ma non c'è nulla che io posso fare per te"
- "mah, una cosa ci sarebbe, ma mi vergogno un po'"
- "ti prego, lascia che io mi sdebiti"
- "guarda io sto sempre solo, con le mie renne, e alla lunga è dura ...non mi faresti un pompino?"
La ragazza è un po' perplessa, ma ha timore a tirarsi indietro...
Alla fine, babbo Natale soddisfatto le chiede: "quanti anni hai?"
- "27 perché?"
- "e ancora credi a babbo Natale???"


----------



## La Lupa (27 Settembre 2006)




----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2006)

*maledetta tecnologia*

Spett. Supporto tecnico, 

l'anno scorso ho UpGradato il mio programma da "Fidanzata 7.0" a "Moglie 
1.0", e ho notato che il nuovo programma ha iniziato inaspettatamente un 
processo di produzione bambini che prende un sacco di spazio e riduce 
drasticamente le risorse di sistema. 

Naturalmente sulla brochure del programma tutto questo non era menzionato. 

Come se non bastasse, "Moglie 1.0" si autoinstalla in tutti gli altri 
programmi, e si lancia da solo al momento dell'inizializzazione del sistema. 

Alcuni vecchi programmi come "Pokerino serale 6.3", "Bevuta con gli Amici 
2.2", "Calcetto 2.0" e "Domenica allo Stadio 5.0" non funzionano piu, 
inchiodando il sistema non appena vengono lanciati. 

A quanto pare non riesco neppure a tenere "Moglie 1.0" in background mentre 
tento di lanciare i miei programmi preferiti. 

Avevo pensato di tornare a "Fidanzata 7.0", ma non riesco a fare funzionare 
il programma di 
disinstallazione. Potete aiutarmi? 

Grazie. Cliente Disperato. 
________________________________________ 

da: Supporto tecnico 
a: Cliente disperato... 

Caro Cliente Disperato, 
il tuo è un problema comune a molti utenti, dovuto principalmente a un 
errore d'interpretazione. Molti UpGradano da "Fidanzata 7.0" a "Moglie 1.0" 
con l'idea che "Moglie 1.0" sia un programma di utility. 

In realtà, "Moglie 1.0" è un vero e proprio sistema operativo, programmato 
dal suo inventore per governare tutte le altre applicazioni. 

E' praticamente impossibile rimuovere, cancellare o disinstallare "Moglie 
1.0" e tornare a "Fidanzata 7.0"; alcuni file nascosti rimarrebbero infatti 
nel sistema, facendo in modo che "Fidanzata 7.0" emuli perfettamente "Moglie 
1.0". 

Alcuni hanno tentato di installare "Fidanzata 8.0" o "Moglie 2.0", ma si 
sono ritrovati con problemi ancora maggiori (confronta il manuale alla voce 
"Messaggio di errore: alimenti e assegni familiari"). 

Non ti resta che tenere "Moglie 1.0" e far fronte alla situazione. 

Avendo installato anch'io "Moglie 1.0", posso suggerirti di leggere l'intera 
sezione che riguarda i Problemi Generali di Coppia (PGC). Il segreto è di 
assumersi sempre e comunque la responsabilita' per qualsiasi problema si 
presenti, a prescindere dalla causa che lo provochi. 

La miglior cosa da fare è lanciare dalla shell la routine C:\SCUSE.COM (è 
residente in memoria alta). In ogni caso, evita di abusare del comando 
Escape, altrimenti dovrai lanciare il comando Scuse prima ancora che il 
sistema riparta. Le cose andranno benissimo finché ti prenderai la colpa di 
tutti i PGC. 

"Moglie 1.0" e' un programma ottimo, ma molto pesante; farai meglio ad 
acquistare del software addizionale per migliorarne le prestazioni. Abbiamo 
trovato buoni riscontri con "Gioelleria 8.2" e con "ShopOnLine 5.0". 

Non installare MAI, per nessun motivo, "Segretaria&Minigonna 3.3": è un 
programma non supportato da "Moglie 1.0"; non solo, può mettere in crash con 
danni irreparabili il sistema operativo, riparabili solo con "Avvocato 6.1", 
programma costosissimo e del tutto incomprensibile. 

Buona fortuna. Supporto Tecnico


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2006)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2006)

*a mailea*

..anche questa già la conoscevo ...ed è bellissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 ...avevo ricevuto anche una con il programma ..marito.
Era bellissima!!! l'avevo conservata, ma l'anno scorso è saltato il pc...se qualcuno la trova...


----------



## MariLea (28 Settembre 2006)

eh si, girano un pò tutte, qualcuna la conosciamo... un'altra no... mettiamole giù che una risata fa sempre bene


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2006)

*Le mamme la sanno lunga!*

>> Il giovane Peter, che divide l'appartamento con un amico, invita a
>> cena la sua mamma.
>>
>> Durante la cena, la mamma non può fare a meno di notare quanto l'amico
>> con cui suo figlio divide l'alloggio sia veramente un bellissimo ragazzo.
>>
>> La mamma, cui questa convivenza ha gia' fatto nascere dei sospetti,
>> osserva con molta attenzione tutti gli sguardi e i movimenti, per
>> cercare un minimo supporto ai suoi dubbi.
>>
>> Come se Peter leggesse i suoi pensieri, ad un certo punto se ne esce
>> dicendo:
>> "Mamma, capisco a cosa pensi, ma ti assicuro che io e Simon siamo solo
>> compagni di alloggio e niente più!"
>>
>> La cena quindi prosegue normalmente e la mamma se ne va ringraziando
>> entrambi.
>>
>> Dopo qualche giorno Simon dice:
>> "Senti Peter, io non voglio accusare nessuno; ma dalla sera in cui tua
>> madre è venuta a cena da noi, non trovo piu' la padella per le
>> bistecche.
>> Mi vergogno un po' a chiedertelo, ma pensi che tua madre possa averla
>> presa?"
>>
>> "Questo non lo so proprio." - risponde Peter -  "Ma farò una cosa
>> semplice:
>> glielo chiedo."
>>
>> Detto questo si accomoda alla scrivania, apre il computer e prepara
>> una e-mail per la mamma:
>> "Cara mamma, io NON DICO che tu abbia inavvertitamente preso la nostra
>> padella per le bistecche, ma da quando sei venuta tu a cena non la
>> troviamo piu'.
>> Puoi aiutarci?"
>>
>> Dopo pochi minuti la mamma risponde:
>> "Caro Peter, io NON DICO che tu e Simon siete due finocchi, ma se lui
>> avesse dormito nel suo letto avrebbe gia' trovato la padella!!!"


----------



## Old manuele67 (4 Ottobre 2006)

*La torta*

A casa di una coppia sposata, la moglie dice al marito:
- Caro senti la porta come cigola... non potresti sistemarla?
- Uè non sono mica un falegname!!!
Altro momento della giornata:
- Caro senti il rubinetto del bagno che gocciola, non potresti sistemarlo?
- Uè non sono mica un idraulico!!!
Più avanti ancora:
- Caro hai visto che si è bruciata la lampadina del frigorifero? Potresti ripararla?
- Uè non sono mica un elettricista!
Alcuni giorni dopo questa scenetta il marito rientra a casa da lavoro e aprendo la porta nota che questa si apre senza nessun cigolio... passando dal bagno trova che il rubinetto non gocciola più.... allora incuriosito controlla anche il frigorifero e trova che la luce interna funziona perfettamente... A quel punto chiama la moglie e dice:
- Cara, vedo che adesso tutto funziona perfettamente, come hai fatto?
- Sai l'inquilino del piano di sotto è in cassa integrazione, ha un sacco di tempo tutto il giorno e si è offerto di ripararli...
- Lo avrai pagato spero?
- Gli ho offerto i soldi, ma lui ha detto: "signora per ricompensa o mi fa una torta o viene a letto con me!"
- E tu immagino gli avrai fatto una torta...
- Uè non sono mica una pasticciera!!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2006)




----------



## Non registrato (6 Ottobre 2006)

Quattro amici si ritrovano dopo tanti anni. 

Iniziano a parlare del più e del meno e, mentre uno va a ordinare da bere, 
gli altri cominciano parlare dei propri figli. 

Il primo dei tre dice: "Sono molto orgoglioso di mio figlio. Ha iniziato a 
Lavorare come fattorino, si è iscritto alle serali e si è diplomato. 
Dopo pochi anni è diventato direttore ed oggi è il presidente della 
compagnia. 
E'diventato cosi ricco da regalare a un suo amico che compiva gli anni una 
Mercedes superlusso". 

Al che il secondo dice: "Anche io sono molto orgoglioso di mio figlio. 
Ha cominciato a lavorare come steward a bordo di un aereo. Nel frattempo è 
diventato pilota. Si è associato con altri e ha fondato una compagnia aerea. 
Oggi è così ricco che lui a un amico per il compleanno ha regalato un aereo 
bimotore Cessna. 

Il terzo allora racconta: "Non posso dirvi l'orgoglio che mi da il mio. 
Ha studiato ingegneria. Ha aperto un'impresa di costruzioni e ha fatto i 
miliardi. Lui, per il compleanno di un amico, gli ha regalato una villa da 
1500mq". 

Nel frattempo il quarto torna e chiede di cosa stessero parlando, allora i 
tre amici gli chiedono di suo figlio. 
"Mio figlio è un gigolò per gay. Si guadagna da vivere così". 

E gli amici: "Poverino, che disgrazia!" 

"Ma quale disgrazia, sta una favola! Pensate che quest'anno per il suo 
compleanno tre frocioni di clienti gli hanno regalato una Mercedes, un aereo 
privato e una villa di 1500 mq.!!! ....E i vostri figli invece che fanno?"


----------



## MariLea (6 Ottobre 2006)

*solo stracci...*

Un amico l'altra mattina si è imbattuto per strada in una persona sfortunata, vestita tutta stracciata e che portava tutti i suoi averi in due sacchetti di plastica...
Improvvisamente ha sentito qualcosa che si muoveva prepotentemente in lui e gli diceva che questa persona aveva bisogno di aiuto e così ha deciso di darglielo... perchè dove qualcuno vedeva sono gli stracci... lui ha visto la bellezza interiore e più nascosta...


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2006)

*casa di riposo*

Due vecchietti in una casa di riposo passeggiano per il parco, e uno in un attimo di nostalgia giovanile dice all'amico: "Senti ti ricordi quando eravamo ragazzi che giocavamo a chi orinava più lontano? Che ne dici di rifare la gara?"
L'amico accetta anche se è un po' perplesso.
Trovano un vialetto immerco nel verde e iniziano la gara...........
Ad un certo punto uno dice: "Accidenti, proprio non sono più i bei tempi andati, mi sono centrato le scarpe !!!!
L'altro di rimando: "Hai vinto!!!"


----------



## MariLea (6 Ottobre 2006)




----------



## Old manuele67 (6 Ottobre 2006)

*solo stracci ...... 2*

Lei torna a casa........ e...., sorpresa, trova lui a letto con una giovane fanciulla.
Scena madre, lei gli intima di andarsene e minaccia il divorzio.
Lui con estrema calma:
- Va bene, pero prima ascoltami e poi decidi!
Lei acconsente anche se malvolentieri.
- Stavo andando in macchina quando vedo questa ragazza che fa l'autostop, sporca, lacera e patita. 
Mosso a compassione, l'ho caricata e mi sono fatto raccontare la sua triste storia. 
Non mangiava da giorni. 
Allora l'ho portata a casa e le ho preparato un piatto di pasta.
Vedessi come l'ha divorato! 
Poi le ho chiesto se voleva fare un bagno, sai puzzava un po'! 
Intanto che si lavava ho dato un'occhiata ai suoi vestiti. 
Avessi visto in che condizione erano! 
Sporchi, puzzolenti e stracciati! Ho tirato fuori quel paio di jeans che non metti più da anni perché ti stanno stretti, quel maglione che ti ha regalato tua sorella a Natale che non ti piaceva, quel paio di scarpe che avevi comprato in saldo e che non hai mai messo e l'ho rivestita. 
Poi l'ho accompagnata alla porta, e quando stava uscendo si è voltata e mi ha chiesto:  "Non avresti qualcos'altro che tua moglie non usa più?"


----------



## MariLea (7 Ottobre 2006)

*tortura cinese*

Fizz: Ci sto pensando io. Lo sto torturando piano, piano.
 Gin: Come? 
Fizz: Gli ho comprato un abbonamento all'Inter 

(Gin&Fizz)


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2006)

*mailea*

Attenta perchè potrebbe arrivarti una querela di Moratti....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (7 Ottobre 2006)

ahia!


----------



## Old auberose (9 Ottobre 2006)

Africa: tre ingegneri che stanno facendo dei lavori conoscono delle 
ragazze stupende e decidono di passare una notte di sesso sfrenato 
con loro, ma non hanno profilattici.

Decidono allora di andare in farmacia, ma il farmacista non capisce 
il vocabolo "profilattico" né "preservativo".
Ad un certo punto ad uno dei tre viene un'idea: si apre la cerniera e...
STUNF! deposita... l'oggetto del discorso sul banco con accanto dei soldi.

Il farmacista lo guarda stupito... e nel frattempo anche gli altri due:
STUNF! E soldi accanto...STUNF! e soldi accanto....

A questo punto il farmacista nero li guarda un attimo uno per uno, 
si sbottona anche lui e ....STUTUTUTUTUTUTUTUTUNF!!!!!!!! si  prende tutti i
soldi e dice:

BANGO VINGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2006)

*Aube....*

....... cosa dici? Saranno tutti così i farmacisti da quelle parti o si trattava solo di una felice coincidenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (9 Ottobre 2006)

*Bruja*

Tranquilla.....se mi capita di verificare te lo faccio sapere


----------



## MariLea (9 Ottobre 2006)

_shshshsh!!!!_
_Attente a non far leggere questo post a P/R che cerca indirizzi da un mese...._


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2006)

*mailea*



			
				mailea ha detto:
			
		

> _shshshsh!!!!_
> _Attente a non far leggere questo post a P/R che cerca indirizzi da un mese...._




































   ............ perbecco non si fa tempo a girare l'occhio che si perdono le news più "spettegulezz"
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (10 Ottobre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> ............ perbecco /quote]
> 
> 
> Beh
> ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2006)

*Aube - perbecco*

Non c'è niente da fare.................sono ironica anche nei lapsus  ................ irrecuperabile !!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2006)

*ah ..ah..*

..credo che sia più lontana della farmacia di turno..


----------



## Old manuele67 (11 Ottobre 2006)

*Amiche*

Due amiche d'infanzia, dopo alcuni anni di matrimonio, riescono finalmente a convincere i rispettivi mariti a lasciarle uscire a cena da sole, per ricordare i vecchi tempi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dopo una serata divertentissima nel loro ristorante preferito, ma sopratutto dopo due bottiglie di vino bianco, qualche coppa di Champagne, un limoncello... e qualche amaro escono dal ristorante completamente brille.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nel viaggio di ritorno entrambe, certamente per aver troppo bevuto, vengono colte da un impellente stimolo... non sapendo, per l'ora tarda, dove andare a fare pipì... una ha un'idea:
- Entriamo in quel cimitero: certamente non c'è nessuno!
E l'altra:
- OK!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Entrano... la prima si leva lo slip fa la pipì, si asciuga con lo slip, e lo butta...
La seconda vede la scena e riflettendo sul fatto che indossa un capo firmato molto carino, si leva lo slip e se lo mette in tasca, fa la pipì e strappa un nastro da una corona per asciugarsi. L'indomani il marito della prima chiama l'altro:
- Carlo non puoi capire cosa è successo. Il mio matrimonio è finito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Perché? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- E' tornata completamente ubriaca alle 2 di mattina e senza mutande! L'ho cacciata di casa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Mario, ma non è nulla. Tu non sai che cazzo ha combinato la mia!!! Non solo era ubriaca e senza mutande... ma aveva anche una coccarda rossa infilata nel culo con scritto: "Non ti scorderemo mai. Giulio, Ignazio, Pino, e tutti gli amici della palestra."


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2006)

Adamo passeggiava nel Paradiso Terrestre. Si sentiva molto solo. Allora Dio gli chiese: "Adamo, cosa c'è che non va, ti vedo molto giù!" e Adamo,triste , gli disse che non aveva nessuno con cui chiacchierare. 
Mosso a compassione, Dio gli promise che gli avrebbe dato una compagna, una DONNA! 

"Questa persona" disse Dio "ti procurerà il cibo, cucinerà per te, e quando ti toglierai i panni, essa li laverà per te. Non discuterà mai le tue decisioni. Anzi, sempre le condividerà. Avrà cura dei tuoi figli e non ti chiederà mai di andare nel mezzo della notte a vedere come stanno. Non ti contraddirà e sarà sempre la prima ad ammettere di avere torto. Non avrà mai il mal di testa e ti darà sempre amore e passione quando ne avrai voglia." 
Adamo, a bocca aperta, chiede a Dio: "Ma quanto costa una donna così?" 
"Un braccio e una gamba" 
"Senti, e cosa mi dai per una costola?" 

Il resto è storia.


----------



## Basta un copia ed incolla (12 Ottobre 2006)

http://www.bastardidentro.it/node/view/20641


----------



## Giuseppe (13 Ottobre 2006)

*copia e incolla*

Io forse avrei optato per la sorella


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2006)

*"scienze naturali" ....*

Due gay tornano da un giro senza fortuna e decidono a soddisfarsi fra loro come sempre quando va buca!
Decidono di fare un gioco: uno descrive una situazione e fa una domanda e l'altro deve indovinare, si accordano che chi perde farà la parte passiva:

- Qual'è quell'animale che cammina sui tetti di notte ha quattro zampe, il pelo liscio e fa "miao".....???

risposta: " Il cocccodrillo...............!!!!"

"Bravo..... come hai fatto ad indovinare????


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2006)

*Ippica*

Un tizio sta tranquillamente leggendo il giornale quando improvvisamente sua moglie gli dà una padellata in testa. 

"Oh, dico, sei matta?", reagisce imbestialito lui. 

"Questo è per il biglietto che ho trovato nella tasca dei tuoi pantaloni, con il telefono di una tale Rosamunda!" 

"Ma no, amore ... ti ricordi il giorno che sono andato giocare ai cavalli? Rosamunda è il nome del cavallo su cui ho scommesso, e il numero è il totale della giocata!!!" 

La moglie, pentita, gli chiede mille scuse. 
Alcuni giorni dopo, stessa scena, e altra padellata. 

"Che cavolo è successo adesso?", chiede il marito. 

"C'è il tuo cavallo al telefono ..."


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2006)

*mailea*

........certo che se un asino se la fa con un cavallo, a volte finisce a padellate?   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2006)

*Tradimento.net*

*Il Portale dell'Infedeltà*

*... sempre fedeli a tradimento!*


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2006)

che ne dice badessa?


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2006)

*Badessa*

Fate i bravi.............se potete !   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2006)

*Ci proviamo Badessa*

ricordate fratelli e sorelle:


*non e' applicando il Kamasutra che ci si fa una posizione! *


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2006)

*posizione...*

Posizione, posizione.....humm, non mi viene in mente nulla di comico ma una cosa sì.; la posto lo stesso.........

	
	
		
		
	


	





I pregi della "posizione" sociale, della nascita, sia pure regale, della ricchezza e simili stanno 
agli autentici pregi personali, il grande spirito o il grande cuore, come i re da palcoscenico 
stanno a quelli veri.
(_Arthur Schopenhauer)_

Non farà ridere, ma un risvolto ironico lo si trova senz'altro..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Ottobre 2006)

Un gestore di imprese funebri di Avezzano (AQ) ha fotografato questa lapide...


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2006)

*lapide*

Questa è davvero rispetto per la.........privacy!!
Bruja


----------



## Old manuele67 (20 Ottobre 2006)

*supermercato incontri alla cassa....*

Un tale sta aspettando in coda alla cassa del supermercato quando nota una bella gnocca bionda nella coda a fianco.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lei lo guarda, gli sorride e lo saluta. 
Il tipo si guarda in giro e si chiede:
- Ma starà salutando proprio me? Da dove cazzo spunta questa? Eppure devo averla già vista da qualche parte... solo che non mi ricordo... 
Poco dopo, quando le è più vicino, attacca bottone:
- Mi scusi, signora, ci conosciamo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Oh, altroché, se ci conosciamo. Non faccia lo gnorri. Lei è il padre di uno dei miei bambini!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tipo comincia a sudare freddo. Felicemente sposato, con tre figli, si ritrova davanti ad una sconosciuta che fa delle affermazioni tanto pesanti. Poi all'improvviso gli compare un'immagine per anni sepolta nella memoria. L'unica volta in vita sua in cui aveva tradito sua moglie.
Imbarazzatissimo, si rivolge alla donna: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- No, non ci posso credere... sei quella spogliarellista che fece lo strip tease al mio addio al celibato? Ma sì, che dopo ti ho steso sul biliardo ed abbiamo scopato in tutti i modi possibili, davanti agli amici che mi incitavano eccitati. Mio dio, che notte! Santo cielo, ma sei proprio tu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




- Oh, no. Veramente io sono la professoressa di italiano di suo figlio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2006)

manuele67 ha detto:
			
		

> Un tale sta aspettando in coda alla cassa del supermercato quando nota una bella gnocca bionda nella coda a fianco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastica !!!!! Realistica ..di quanto i padri si occupino della scuola dei figli!!


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2006)

*x     P/R*

tu fai la maestra vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     attenta....


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2006)

Un fattore comprò un cavallo da monta, un esemplare stupendo. 
Lo pagò una fortuna ma dopo un mese il cavallo si ammalò. 
Così il fattore, disperato, chiamò il veterinario: 
"Beh ... il suo cavallo ha un virus, deve prendere queste medicine per tre giorni; poi il terzo giorno vengo a controllare, se non si sarà ripreso dovremo abbatterlo!" 
Il maiale lì vicino aveva ascoltato tutta la conversazione. 
Dopo il primo giorno di medicinali il cavallo non era guarito. Il porco si avvicinò al cavallo e gli disse: 
"Forza, amico, alzati!" 
Il secondo giorno la stessa cosa, il cavallo non reagiva. 
"Dai, amico, alzati, altrimenti dovrai morire!", lo avvisò il porco. 
"Il terzo giorno gli diedero la medicina ma ... niente!" 
Il veterinario arrivò e disse: "Purtroppo non abbiamo scelta, dobbiamo abbatterlo perche ha un virus e potrebbe contagiare gli altri cavalli!" 
Il maiale sentendo questo, corre verso il cavallo per avvisarlo: 
"Dai, vecchio mio, il veterinario è arrivato, forza, ora o mai più! 
Alzati subito!!!" 
Subito il cavallo diede un sussulto, si alzò e cominciò a correre!" 
"Miracolo!!! Dobbiamo festeggiare!", gridò il fattore. 
"Facciamo una festa! AMMAZZA IL MAIALE!" 
Morale della storia: ... "Fatti sempre gli affari tuoi!"


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2006)

*Figli*

Quando hai figli, scopri cose interessanti come:

1.) Un letto ad acqua matrimoniale contiene abbastanza acqua da riempire di
sei centimetri d'acqua un appartamento di 100 metri quadrati .

2.) La voce di un ragazzino di 3 anni è più alta del brusio prodotto dalla
voce di 200 adulti in un ristorante affollato.

3.) Se agganci un guinzaglio per cani al ventilatore a pale sul soffitto,
il motore non è abbastanza robusto da far ruotare un ragazzino di 20 Kg con
il costume da Batman o da Superman, però basta ed avanza per far ruotare un barattolo di vernice e spandere il contenuto sulle quattro pareti di una
stanza di 4 metri per 4.

4.) Quando senti il rumore dello sciacquone del bagno, e le parole
"Oh-Oh!", e' sempre troppo tardi.

5.) Il liquido per freni, mischiato con la candeggina produce fumo. Tanto
fumo.

6.) Un ragazzino di sei anni puo' appiccare un incendio con una pietra
focaia anche se un adulto di 36 anni riesce a farlo solo nei film.

7.) Alcuni pezzi di Lego passano attraverso l'apparato digerente di un
bambino di 4 anni.

8.) La super colla è per sempre.

9.) Guarda sempre all'interno del forno prima di accenderlo. I giocattoli
di plastica non gradiscono il forno.

10.) I pompieri, a Torino , rispondono in sei minuti

11.) L' 80%  delle donne passeranno questo messaggio a tutti i loro amici,
con o senza bambini.

12.) L' 80%  degli uomini che leggono questo messaggio proveranno a
mescolare candeggina e liquido per i freni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2006)

*ah ah*










































la passo alle mie amiche


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (7 Novembre 2006)

mah...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Novembre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> mah...


Se vuoi ti faccio i disegnini così forse (forse eh!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) le capisci!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ma che rompi @@! pure sulle barzellette ha da bacchettare!


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (7 Novembre 2006)

baciami il sederino...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

O gesù!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pensa cosa ne direbbe la tua fidanzata!


----------



## marito (11 Novembre 2006)

Due uomini sposati sono fuori a farsi una birra quando uno dice all'altro:
"Sai, non cosa cosa fare. Tutte le volte che usciamo, sulla strada per casa spengo le luci un isolato prima di casa mia, poi spengo il motore e spingo la macchina a mano fino al garage. Mi tolgo le scarpe prima di entrare in casa, mi muovo al rallentatore fino al bagno, dove mi spoglio neanche fossi un ninja, scivolo nel letto come un'anguilla e sempre sempre mia moglie si sveglia e mi sgrida perchè sono tornato tardi!"
E l'altro:
"Beh, evidentemente fai la cosa sbagliata. Io sgommo davanti a casa, chiudo la porta facendola schiantare, corro come una furia su per le scale, lancio le scarpe per aria, salto nel letto e palpo il culo di mia moglie, dicendo, "Dai, facciamlo!", e lei dorme sempre.."


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2006)

marito ha detto:
			
		

> Due uomini sposati sono fuori a farsi una birra quando uno dice all'altro:
> "Sai, non cosa cosa fare. Tutte le volte che usciamo, sulla strada per casa spengo le luci un isolato prima di casa mia, poi spengo il motore e spingo la macchina a mano fino al garage. Mi tolgo le scarpe prima di entrare in casa, mi muovo al rallentatore fino al bagno, dove mi spoglio neanche fossi un ninja, scivolo nel letto come un'anguilla e sempre sempre mia moglie si sveglia e mi sgrida perchè sono tornato tardi!"
> E l'altro:
> "Beh, evidentemente fai la cosa sbagliata. Io sgommo davanti a casa, chiudo la porta facendola schiantare, corro come una furia su per le scale, lancio le scarpe per aria, salto nel letto e palpo il culo di mia moglie, dicendo, "Dai, facciamlo!", e lei dorme sempre.."


 
Non rido...e che vordi'?

che non ci ho capito na mazza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Novembre 2006)

*comprensibile*



			
				Miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> Non rido...e che vordi'?
> 
> che non ci ho capito na mazza?


..non fa ridere molto neanche me ..ma proprio perché l'abbiamo capita!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Novembre 2006)

Due amiche d'infanzia, dopo alcuni anni di matrimonio, riescono finalmente a
convincere i rispettivi mariti a lasciarle uscire a cena da sole, per
ricordare i vecchi tempi. Dopo una serata divertentissima nel loro
ristorante preferito, ma soprattutto dopo due bottiglie di vino bianco,
qualche coppa di Champagne, un limoncello... e qualche amaro escono dal
ristorante completamente brille. Nel viaggio di ritorno entrambe, certamente
per aver troppo bevuto, vengono colte da un impellente stimolo... non
sapendo, per l'ora tarda, dove andare a fare pipì... una ha un'idea: -
Entriamo in quel cimitero: certamente non c'è nessuno! E l'altra: - OK!
Entrano... la prima si leva lo slip fa la pipì, si asciuga con lo slip, e lo
butta... La seconda vede la scena e riflettendo sul fatto che indossa un
capo firmato molto carino, si leva lo slip e se lo mette in tasca, fa la
pipì e strappa un nastro da una corona per asciugarsi. L'indomani il marito
della prima chiama l'altro: - Carlo, non puoi capire cosa è successo. Il mio
matrimonio è finito! - Perché? - E'tornata completamente ubriaca alle 2 di
mattina e senza mutande! L'ho cacciata di casa! - Mario, ma non è nulla. Tu
non sai che cazzo ha combinato la mia!!! Non solo era ubriaca e senza
mutande... ma aveva anche una coccarda rossa infilata nel culo con scritto:
"Non ti scorderemo mai. Giulio, Ignazio, Pino, e tutti gli amici della
palestra."


----------



## La Lupa (17 Novembre 2006)

Un Carabiniere sta tornando a casa quando per terra vede uno specchietto, lo raccoglie e lo osserva:
- Eppure questa faccia da delinquente la conosco, dev'essere sicuramente qualche latitante di quelli pericolosi!
Entra dentro casa rimirandosi sempre nello specchio.
La moglie notandolo, gli fa: - Caro... che cos'è?
Niente... roba di lavoro...
Ripone così lo specchio in una tasca della giacca della divisa e la appende in corridoio.
Poi se ne va in bagno a darsi una rinfrescata.
La moglie incuriosita fruga nella tasca e trova lo specchietto...lo guarda e fa:
- Aaaahhh... roba di lavoro eh?!?
E questa faccia da troia chi sarebbe?!?


----------



## MariLea (26 Novembre 2006)

Tre di notte di una piovosa notte d’inverno. Un ubriaco barcolla alla fermata dei taxi e chiede al guidatore: "Quanto vuoi per andare a Viale della Vittoria?". "30 €" risponde il taxista. L’uomo apre il portafoglio ma trova solo 28 € e allora chiede borbottando al taxista: "Ti bastano queste?".  "Fottiti!" gli risponde il taxista e parte lasciando il poveretto sotto la pioggia. Giorni dopo l’uomo rivede lo stesso taxi in fila ad un posteggio. Si avvicina al primo taxista della fila e gli dice: "Ti do 40 €" se mi porti a Viale della Vittoria e mi fai un pompino". Il primo conducente lo guarda storto e lo manda via. Cosi' ripete la domanda agli altri cinque taxi in attesa ottenendo parolacce da tutti. Giunto infine al taxi di quella sera di pioggia sale e dice: "Viale della Vittoria, presto!". L’autista parte sgommando e l’uomo dal finestrino saluta gli altri taxi in attesa con la mano a pugno e il dito medio alzato...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2006)

*Er Natale*

 Natale in famiglia


Er Natale...
Ebbene si,
stanno a arriva' le feste de Natale...
so tutti contenti, so tutti felici... so tutti piu' boni...
a me me rode er culo... e divento ancora piu' stronzo si e' possibile.
A Natale te se riempie la casa de parenti, zii, zie, cugini, cugine, nipoti,
nonni, pro zii, pro zie, de tutto, gente che vedi solo pe 2 motivi, le feste
o i funerali
... tocca mettese i cartellini sul petto pe ricordasse i nomi.
Insomma se comincia er 24, dalla mattina appena me arzo, mi madre parte co la tiritera.... Scenno, manco me siedo pe fa colazione che parte la lagna...
"ricordate che er 24 e' vigilia, quindi er 24, PESCE..." me la guardo ancora
nel sonno e je dico "a ma' sto a fa colazione, posso magna' i biscotti o devo inzuppa na spigola nel latte???"
Insomma a casa ce sta n'armata de affamati, gente che pare che non magna da na vita, aspetteno er Natale cor veleno, da metà Novembre stanno a insalatine pe non rovinasse l'appetito,
insomma oramai a casa mia non fanno piu' la spesa al dettaglio.
L'anno scorso hanno preso 123 mq de mediterraneo e 83 mq de mar baltico...
te dico solo che mi nonna stava pe infarinà e frigge er capitan findus,
sto cojone stava a passa nello spazio de mare che s'eravamo comprati,
lui co quel cazzo de peschereccio azzurro.
C'e' gente che pe magna' conosce i peggio trucchi... de solito a cena dopo
un par de portate se slacceno la cinta... mi zio l'anno scorso pe frega' i parenti s'e' presentato in tuta: cosi' non comprime e po magna' de piu'!
Insomma la cena scorre, se finisce de magna' ed e' l'ora dei regali...
In tutte la famiglie ce sta quella che vole fa l'istruita, pure che ha fatto
pe puzza la seconda elementare... e allora senti mi zia che da il regalo al
marito della sorella e je dice... "tieni, un bel CARDIGAN", che mi zio c'aveva
paura fosse un cane da riporto del Caucaso, ha aperto col terrore...
Poi co un sospiro je fa: "ah! un maglione coi bottoni... m'ero preso na
paura".
fiuuu! pericolo scampato! Sempre lei e' quella che fa i regali impegnati ai
nipoti, viene e te fa... "tieni un bel libro, che la cultura e' importante!".
"A zi, sara' pure importante ma si me regali 'I 3 moschettieri' che c'ho 35
anni, che cazzo de cultura voi che me faccio..." Ma la cosa piu' bella, che va
contro tutto quello che ce viene detto in televisione, so i regali della nonna.
So anni che sentimo di che co l'euro tutto e' aumentato: quelle che erano 5
mila lire, mo nella nostra mente, so 5 euro.. si er cazzo che te se frega...
mi nonna me regalava 50 mila lire prima, mo uno se aspetta 50 euro... e
invece no!!
te se presenta co un pezzo da 20.. un pezzo da 5 e 50,20 e 10 centesimi...
te verrebbe da daje na sediata. Mi nonna e' la vera risposta italiana al
problema euro!
Poi la gente se ne va a casa, ma er peggio deve ancora da venì. Er peggio e'
il 25!!!!
La notte io non ce dormo... so' teso... impaurito... I preparativi pel 25
partono dall'Immacolata.
Se riuniscono le donne e se mettono a decide... che famo che non famo...
agende co le ricette, puntate registrate della prova del cuoco...
poi alla fine se finisce sempre a magna' le stesse cose...
Te alzi la mattina, entri in cucina, e le vedi li, manco stessero a sperimenta' la fusione a freddo. Appena provi a entra' te fanno "CHE VOI?"..."niente che
vojo, un bicchiere d'acqua"... "NO, mo aspetti"... manco i vietcong ereno cosi'.
Poi pare sempre che e' successo qualcosa, so tutte co la faccia disperata..
Te spaventi, ce stai male e domandi "che e' successo?"...
"lascia sta..." "..come lascia sta? vojo sape'! Aho, se so cose della famiglia, c'ho il diritto de sapello"...
Te guardano co la faccia distrutta... e te dicono "...
la besciamella ha fatto i grumi".... MA ANNATEVENE A FAN CULO VOI, E LI
GRUMI!!
Da 30 anni, er 25 c'ha er menu fisso...e non solo quello.
La cosa peggio che po' succede e' il doppio tavolo: uno pei grandi e uno pei
piccoli.
Me dava ar cazzo da ragazzino... ma adesso me fa proprio smadonnà...
L'anno scorso se semo ritrovati al tavolo che er piu' piccolo c'aveva 25 anni... Gente che e' ita in guerra, gente co 2 divorzi... pero' sei sempre relegato al TAVOLO DEI PICCOLI. L'unica cosa e' che da 2 anni a sta parte ce danno pure i coltelli. Poi nel mentre che se magna, noti che er fratello de zio,
che er 24 c'aveva la tuta, oggi s'e' presentato co la tunica che ha fregato
a un lavavetri al semaforo.
Sotto e' rigorosamente nudo, che le mutande segano!!!! E c'ha la faccia
contenta.
Hai capito si che stratega, er Bonaparte del colesterolo!!!
Er pranzo finisce, se contano i superstiti, se sparecchia, se lavano i piatti e poi... e poi...se gira a tovaja che da bianca diventa verde... se comincia a gioca' a carte!!! E a che se gioca?
a sette e mezzo? NO! Se gioca a BESTIA!!! Er gioco dell'infamita', tutti
contro tutti.
Er tipico momento arriva co un piatto de na quarantina de euri. Comanda
coppe. Te c'hai er 3 secco....
bussi... sei de mano te senti un leone... bussa solo tu nonna.
Te dici.... "nonna me vo bene, m'ha cresciuto, sto tranquillo...", cambi 2
carte.
Non t'entrano altre briscole ma t'entra un carico. Un po' de paura ce l'hai,
ma ostenti sicumezza.
La vecchia non deve intravedere il minimo turbamento in te, so come i
cani... sentono si c'hai paura.
Allora parti: lanci er carico a denara. Tu nonna te lo magna col 2 de coppe.
Cominci a sudà freddo e te dici "no, non ce lo po ave', no, non me po' di
cosi' sfiga...." E invece che fa? Cala er COPPONE.... Poi co lo sguardo finto
dispiaciuto te dice:
" Bello de nonna tua e' il gioco..." Te butti er 3 smadonnante e lei non
contenta butta er 5 a spade,che te c'avevi er 4. Insomma tu nonna t'ha mannato in bestia..
'cci suaa!! A me m'ha fermato mi padre appena in tempo, je la stavo pe da na
lamata...
Gia' me fai i regali pidocchiosi poi te li ripii pure... Poi dici li metti all'ospizio!!
Comunque, giocando giocando se fa ora de cena e parte la domanda retorica:
qualcuno cena?
E c'e' gente che ancora c'ha er coraggio de di de si.....
Poi che vordi' sta divisione cena-pranzo-cena...
Io so sicuro che l'anno scorso mi zio s'e' messo a sede er 24 e s'e' rialzato er 2...
Ma arriva l'ora de salutasse... e la solita manfrina: "se vedemo troppo
poco. tocca organizza' piu' spesso..."
Vedi tu nonno che se fa du conti e dice...
"Aho' contando che er Natale vie' na volta l'anno, la prossima occasione
deve da esse...."
Ed e' allora che parte un sonoro "ANNATEVENE UN PO' AFF.... TUTTI QUANTI!!"
Che bello er Natale in famiglia...

un saluto


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2006)

*Antifurto*

Un ladro entra in un appartamento buio, ma fatti due passi sente una voce: "Attento! Gesu' ti vede e ti sta giudicando!". 
Terrorizzato resta immobile, ma dopo pochi secondi la voce continua: "Attento! Gesu' ti ha visto, ti ha giudicato ed ora ti punira' ". 
A quel punto il ladro accende la torcia elettrica e la punta verso la voce. Illumina un pappagallo sul suo trespolo. Fra l'incazzato e il sollevato gli chiede: 
" E tu chi cazzo sei!?". E il pappagallo " Io sono Joshua, il pappagallo". 
E il ladro: "Che nome idiota per un pappagallo!". 
Al che il pappagallo: "Perche' Gesu' per un Pastore Tedesco ti sembra un nome intelligente?".


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Dicembre 2006)

Marito e moglie decidono di fare le ferie separate, lui va in montagna perchè adora sciare e non ci rinuncerebbe mai, lei stanca del freddo invervo vuole andare ai Caraibi a prendersi l'agognato caldo.

Durante le ferie i due si sentono ripetutamente al telefono, ma questo non impesce alla moglie di scoparsi un cameriere nero superdotato. Entrambi si raccontano del tempo bello e delle normali attività giornaliere.

Lei nei quindi giorni di ferie continua ad incontrare il cameriere nero che però continua a tenerle nascosto il suo nome. Al termine delle ferie, dopo l'ultimo rapporto insiste nel voler conoscere il nome del suo amate che dice di vergognarsi.

"E' l'ultimo giorno, fra poche ore prendo l'aereo, ti prego dimmi il tuo nome"
"Mi vergogno, so già che rideresti di me"
"Ti assicuro che non ho motivo di ridere del tuo nome, mentre è importante per me ricordarti nei miei pensieri"
"Il mio nome è NEVE"

La donna comincia a ridere a crepapelle e il nero ci rimane malissimo, ma lei lo blocca non appena lui fa cenno di andarsene e gli dice: "Non rido del tuo nome, ma sto pensando a mio marito che è andato in montagna per sciare, mentre io ho passato le ferie con 30cm di NEVE!!!!"


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Dicembre 2006)

Come spiegare ai bambini chi sono le prostitute. 

> 1) Se lo deve spiegare la mamma ...
> Mamma e figlia su un taxi. La bambina, indicando due
> prostitute lungo la strada: "Mamma, cosa fanno quelle signorine?" La mamma:
> "Aspettano il tram..." Il tassista: "No piccolina, quelle sono mignotte, 
> scopano a pagamento!" E sempre il tassista, rivolto alla madre:
> "Signora, bisogna dire la verita' ai bambini!" Dopo qualche minuto la 
> bambina chiede:
> "Mamma, le prostitute possono avere dei bambini?" La mamma: "Certo, e da 
> grandi fanno tutti i Tassisti..."
>
> 2) Se lo deve spiegare il babbo ...
> Un bambino in macchina col padre vede alcune prostitute che
> battono sul viale, allora chiede al padre: "Chi sono quelle signore?".
> Il padre (in imbarazzo): "Niente, niente; guarda dall'altra parte che bel 
> negozio di giocattoli!" Il bimbo:"Sì, sì, l'ho visto, ma chi sono quelle 
> signore?" Il padre: "Sono... sono delle venditrici ambulanti!" Il figlio:
> "Ah!  E cosa vendono?" Il padre: "Vendono... vendono un po' di felicità..."
> Il bambino inizia a riflettere sulla cosa e il giorno dopo, a casa, apre il 
> suo salvadanaio prelevando 50 euro con l'intenzione di andarsi a  comprare 
> un po' di felicità da quelle signore. Così quel pomeriggio si presenta da 
> una delle  prostitute e le chiede: "Signora, mi darebbe 50 euro di
> felicità per favore?" La donna resta allibita, ma visto il periodo di crisi, 
> decide che non è' il caso di lasciarsi sfuggire 50 euro; così porta il bimbo 
> a casa sua gli prepara tre enormi fette di pane con la nutella. La sera il 
> bimbo torna a casa e trova i genitori visibilmente preoccupati. Il padre gli 
> chiede: "Dove sei stato fino ad ora? Eravamo in pensiero." E il bimbo, 
> guardando il padre: "Sono stato da una delle signore che
> abbiamo visto ieri, ho comprare un po' di felicità!" Il padre sbianca e gli 
> chiede:
> "E... e a-allora... co-come è andata???" Il bimbo: "Beh! Le prime due ce 
> l'ho fatta;
> la terza però l'ho leccata e basta...


----------

